# picco d'intensità



## Anaiss

Bonsoir,
je me demandais si c'était possible de dire "_pic_ d'intensité" pour indiquer le moment maximum d'intensité (au niveau métaphorique, en me référant au lyrisme d'une oeuvre).
Merci bien


----------



## Akire72

Forse "clou d'intensité"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anaiss,

"_Pic_ d'intensité", non, je ne pense pas . À vrai dire, hormi le "moment d'intensité maximum", comme tu le suggères, je ne vois pas d'expression utilisant "intensité" .
J'utiliserais "point culminant" ou "sommet" pour un endroit déterminé dans *une* oeuvre .

Se digiti _apogée, acmé _o_ climax _nel CNRTL, con il gioco alterno della synonymie/lexicographie, puoi passare un'oretta a divertirti . È da poco che mi sono reso conto di tutte le possibilità incrociate di quello strumento, davvero eccezionale . Peccato che (da quanto so) non ci sia un equivalente italiano !

Un caro saluto .

*PS*


Akire72 said:


> Forse "clou d'intensité"?


No, mi dispiace Akire, con "intensité" è proprio impossibile


----------



## frites

avec intensité, il y aurait "comble d'intensité" ; sinon, paroxisme, point d'orgue...?


----------



## Corsicum

Le pic des pics : 
Summum : _Le plus haut point, le plus haut degré qui puisse être atteint._
_Le summum de l'art._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/summum


----------



## Anaiss

Merci à tous pour vos propositions.
Mon doute venait de cette recherche: "pic d'intensité" (78.700 résultats!!)
@ matoupaschat, eh lo so, CNRTL è impareggiabile come risorsa, usando sinonimi e contrari evito persino di usare il dizionario fr/it! Non ho ancora trovato niente di simile per l'italiano purtroppo, se mai lo trovassi non mancherei di segnalarlo. 

Riflettendo, avrei bisogno del termine al plurale...
Come suona "Maximums d'intensité"?
(tanto per provare, sennò andrò per "moments d'intensité maximums") 
Merci


----------



## Corsicum

_« Une pièce musicale peut atteindre graduellement un *summum d'intensité* ou d'intérêt ; on parle alors de *point culminant* ou *climax*. » _
http://jackguitar.com/la-composition-musicale/

J’ai lu que climax est aussi utilisé en Italien :
_« Definizione: Un *climax* è un punto di *massima intensità*, di *una* frase, *una* sezione »_
_?_


----------



## Anaiss

Perfetto!!
Parlo proprio di un brano musicale...
Mi sarebbe piaciuto esplicitare _intensité_, ma in fondo è solo una piccolezza.
Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Merci à tous pour vos propositions.
> Mon doute venait de cette recherche: "pic d'intensité" (78.700 résultats!!) _Dans le domaine scientifique, c'est en effet le terme consacré ._
> @ matoupaschat, eh lo so, CNRTL è impareggiabile come risorsa, usando sinonimi e contrari evito persino di usare il dizionario fr/it! Non ho ancora trovato niente di simile per l'italiano purtroppo, se mai lo trovassi non mancherei di segnalarlo. Grazie in anticipo, speriamo ...
> 
> Riflettendo, avrei bisogno del termine al plurale...
> Come suona "Maximums d'intensité"?
> (tanto per provare, sennò andrò per "moments d'intensité maximums")
> Merci


Per essere sincero, né "maximum(s) d'intensité", né "moments d'intensité maximum" suonano bene in un contesto artistico . 

Vedo proprio adesso la tua ultima risposta ... Bene, se si tratta di musica ... , sí, climax conviene, però è un termine molto tecnico, e se lo inserisci in un testo che non lo è troppo, sembrerà ... stonato, ragione per cui, pur menzionandolo nel mio post, non te l'avevo consigliato  (è meno usato in francese che in italiano) . 
Continuo a preferire "point culminant", ma lo preciserei, tipo "les points culminants en intensité lyrique, expressive, musicale, etc..."
Un caro saluto .


----------



## Anaiss

Non avevo specificato che la forma che preferivo era proprio "point culminant"


----------



## Corsicum

Anaiss said:


> Non avevo specificato che la forma che preferivo era proprio "point culminant"


Oui, c’est bien la meilleure, « le point culminant » de cette traduction !


----------



## ermannoitaly

*Bonsoir
Forse sono in ritardo...
Che ne pensate di  "acmé"/"acme" che è  parola greca "adottata"... e sinonimo abbastanza utilizzato ?
---------------
Pardon , soltanto adesso mi sono accorto che qualcuno aveva già proposto tale parola.
*


----------

